# Hedgehog Christmas Contest 2012



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Christmas Contest 2012
Pictures should be taken with a Christmas theme in mind and don't forget the hedgehog! One entry per household and no Photoshop please! Pictures may be sent to: [email protected] 
When submitting pictures please include your name, location and hedgehog's name. The deadline for submitting pictures is December 23rd.

There will be a poll for everyone to cast a vote but a panel of five judges from around the world will make the final decision from the top 20 vote getters. The poll will open December 23rd and close on New Year's Day. The top 20 will move on to the judging round and the winners will be declared on January 2, 2012. We will have 5 winners 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place will win a free wheel along with two winners from the honorable mention section. 1st place winner gets a wheel with free shipping all the other winners must pay for shipping.

http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/c ... -2012.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Bump


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Well ****. I just recieved my new wheel today. Poohey. lol Navi REALLY needed something besides his comfort wheel though. the CSW are the bestest! Now I just need to stop peeking at him, waiting for him to discover his gift. :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

sweetergrrrl said:


> Well darn. I just recieved my new wheel today. Poohey. lol Navi REALLY needed something besides his comfort wheel though. the CSW are the bestest! Now I just need to stop peeking at him, waiting for him to discover his gift. :lol:


Hope he likes it,thanks!  You could win a spare, two is better than one  , plus your hedgehogs picture would be posted on my site for years to come for everyone to see. 

We have 2 pics entered so far! :mrgreen:


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

They are so cute! I may wait until Dec 22. My Petco is doing Pictures With Santa. I took Link last year and this time I have 2 babies lol. Hopefully they won't annoint with Santa's gloves again...


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

We have 6 entries so far, check em out http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/c ... -2012.html
Send them pics to [email protected]


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Up to 13! :mrgreen:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

As always, I am enjoying every picture in Larry's wonderful contest!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

I am picking my new girl up on the 22nd, I might be able to enter her in this


----------



## LMaldo (Dec 8, 2012)

All the entries are adorable! Judging is going to be very hard!


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

I have not shown my hedgie to the public yet, but this sounds like a pretty cute idea. I might enter, mainly because I have a awesome idea.  To enter all I have to do is email the pic to Larry?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

bugster said:


> I have not shown my hedgie to the public yet, but this sounds like a pretty cute idea. I might enter, mainly because I have a awesome idea.  To enter all I have to do is email the pic to Larry?


Yes, just email it to me at [email protected] thanks


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

Just sent the picture... don't worry Snickers isn't really on the naughty list. :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Up to 22! :mrgreen: Send them pics to [email protected]


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm definitely workin' on it! We're trying to get the best shot we can of our boy, so we're doing mini-photo shoots this whole week. Last night was fairly successful, but I don't want to jump the gun just yet.

Perfection is an art that hedgehogs won't cooperate with! D:


----------



## ponylover317 (Nov 20, 2012)

LarryT said:


> We have 6 entries so far, check em out http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/c ... -2012.html
> Send them pics to [email protected]


Just looked at all of those, so cute! Haha but on #21 ("Percy" I think) I took a quick glance and thought the Santa was a real person, my first thought? "OHMYGOSH THAT HEDGEHOG IS HUGE!"

I think I'm a little tired....

And Layla is diffidently entering soon!


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

Malvina has been entered as well (#14). Even though she has yet to come home with me  

The pictures were bequeathed to me from Christa at Huckstar Hedgehogs, who snapped a couple of pics of my baby girl. Christa is made of awesome!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

ponylover317 said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > We have 6 entries so far, check em out http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/c ... -2012.html
> ...


I thought the same thing when I saw the pic :lol:


----------



## ponylover317 (Nov 20, 2012)

LarryT said:


> ponylover317 said:
> 
> 
> > LarryT said:
> ...


Haha I was like "I'm such a dork" :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Up to 28!  Still plenty of time to get those pics sent to [email protected]
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/c ... -2012.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Up to 30, need lots more!  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/c ... -2012.html


----------



## JJStefaniec (Nov 27, 2012)

I really want to enter! I'm still waiting to get more mealworms for the photo I'm planning haha.

Everyone's looks so great! They are all soooo cute


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

33!  Need lots more, please send them pics to [email protected]
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/c ... -2012.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Up to 34! Still time to get them pics sent to [email protected]
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/c ... -2012.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

up to 38! Keep them coming, [email protected]


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Up to 40! Time is running out to get them hedgehog holiday pictures to [email protected]
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/c ... -2012.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

44 and counting! Time is running out to enter for a chance to win one of 5 Carolina Storm Wheels!  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/c ... -2012.html


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Wilma's entry made me laugh! So cute!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Up to 49! :mrgreen: Still have a few days to get those hedgehog Christmas pics to [email protected] for a chance to win one of 5 Carolina Storm wheels!  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/c ... -2012.html


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Every hedgie is just precious! The judges have such a big job. How to decide!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm not going to have time to set up the picture I have in mind for this year's contest, but I have a whole year for next year to get it together. So I will be a happy voter, and I have my eye on a couple... just waiting for the finals so I can cast my ballot! 10 hours to go and I have my Pippin in a sack, and on her way to her forever home. Merry Christmas to ME!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Up to 53 entries!  Still a few days left to get them hedgehog Christmas pics sent to [email protected] for a chance to win one of 5 Carolina Storm wheels.
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/c ... -2012.html


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

So there is still time!? I would love to enter my new little man!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

SpikeMoose said:


> So there is still time!? I would love to enter my new little man!


 Sure!


----------



## ponylover317 (Nov 20, 2012)

I hope I'm not too late, sent my picture in just now! VOTE FOR LAYLA!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

ponylover317 said:


> I hope I'm not too late, sent my picture in just now! VOTE FOR LAYLA!


Plenty of time left, posting it soon as it comes through! :mrgreen:


----------



## ponylover317 (Nov 20, 2012)

LarryT said:


> ponylover317 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope I'm not too late, sent my picture in just now! VOTE FOR LAYLA!
> ...


Thanks so much! Hey can we submit more than one picture or not?


----------



## ponylover317 (Nov 20, 2012)

Sorry for so many comments  but I was just wondering if you got Layla's picture yet? And how to you vote? Sorry!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Never got it  did you send it to [email protected] ?
Only one pic per household, voting should start sometime tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## ponylover317 (Nov 20, 2012)

LarryT said:


> Never got it  did you send it to [email protected] ?
> Only one pic per household, voting should start sometime tomorrow, hopefully.


i think i miss-spelled duken (i think i wrote it as dukan!) Im re-sending it right now! Thanks!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Up to 63!  Still time to get them pics sent to [email protected] 
Any picture that's in my inbox in the morning will be posted, then i'll get the poll set up.  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/c ... -2012.html


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

I did not get a chance to take a good Christmas picture of my baby. He anoints with EVERYTHING especially his first meal worms. He now has mealworm on his sides... Maybe I should've given him a treat after he had done a good pose :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

SpikeMoose said:


> I did not get a chance to take a good Christmas picture of my baby. He anoints with EVERYTHING especially his first meal worms. He now has mealworm on his sides... Maybe I should've given him a treat after he had done a good pose :lol:


 Maybe next contest!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The poll to determine the Top 20 is now open, Merry Christmas everyone!  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/c ... -2012.html


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

I just realized I put Houdini's location as Salem.  We live in Independence now... Oops!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Don't forget to vote! No signup is required, just click the button and you are done.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The 5 winners have been posted! Thanks to all who entered and made this the best contest ever!
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/c ... -2012.html


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I would like to thank Larry for again sponsoring this wonderful contest and donating wheels. He is always so generous. Thank you to the judges who assist in the contest. Thanks to everyone for submitting all of the wonderful pictures. I cannot begin to express how much I enjoy every picture! Finally, thank you to Tumbleweed for carrying the banner; I am sure he is smiling down on his parents and all of his friends.


----------

